# Will my assassin snails eat these?



## HeathBar (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a pest snail problem in my shrimp tank. These are the smallest snails I've ever seen, they don't seem to get larger then 2mm. Are these too small for my assassin snails to be interested in them? I haven't seen them hunt these tiny snails down yet, but that doesn't mean they aren't doing it.

Here is a picture of the snails next to my shrimp for comparison. The white-ish/orange things are the snails. Sorry the picture isn't very clear, their shells are conical shaped.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

The assassins should go after them sooner or later. To get them to jump start the process consider crushing a few of those snails against the glass.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

free shrimp food!


----------



## TheNailman (Feb 3, 2011)

im gonna say yes. my assassins ate *every single snail* in my tank. regardless of size or breed.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

johnny313 said:


> free shrimp food!


Was going to make a topic about this (sorry to hijack) but do the Shrimp eat the shells of the snail too for calcium (like they do with their molted exoskeleton?)


----------



## HeathBar (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'll try crushing a few, even though it kinda creeps me out 

And the shrimp don't eat the snails, they usually pick them to clean their shells then spit them back out.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

@ shrimpzhu, depends on how much you crushed the snails. I've had shrimps just eat everything. If you don't crush it will the shell will slowly release its calcium into the water, not sure if that's good/bad but it will increase the TDS in your tank water. I'm gonna go with "good" for shrimp though.

@ heathbar, if it bothers you wear one of those latex and powder free exam gloves and crush them. With snails that small you won't really "feel" much resistance.


----------



## tbarabash (May 18, 2011)

I crush my ramshorn snails with my planting tongs. My wife gets so mad at me when I do it... meh.

I ripped my assassin snails outta my shirimp tank cause I found one had eaten one of my hugely pregnant mommas once.. not sure if she died and he hopped on her or if he somehow killed her but it was just him with his little assassin snail dick thing drinking an empty shrimp out of its exoskeleton... creepy to see.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

These appear to be Malaysian trumpet snails. To have that many, you're grossly overfeeding.


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> These appear to be Malaysian trumpet snails. To have that many, you're grossly overfeeding.


I have a 58 Gallon tank that has to have hundreds of these snails in them. There are so many that the substrate is constantly moving. I rarely feed anything in that tank. I will drop 1 slice of zucchini and maybe 2 algae wafers in there in a week. Considering that is consumed by a common pleco (~10") and 2 fully grown bristlenoses, I do not think I am over feeding. They just grow by magic! The ones in this tank do have horrible looking shells compared to the healthy brown shelled ones in my other tanks.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

tbarabash said:


> I ripped my assassin snails outta my shirimp tank cause I found one had eaten one of my hugely pregnant mommas once.. not sure if she died and he hopped on her or if he somehow killed her but it was just him with his little assassin snail dick thing drinking an empty shrimp out of its exoskeleton... creepy to see.


I have read in posts that they will attack shrimps if they are super hungry. But in most cases the shrimps can dart backwards in time. But since it was berried it couldn't have used its swimmers to dart :[.

But I couldn't help but laugh at the "assassin snail dick thing" :X


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

swissian said:


> I have a 58 Gallon tank that has to have hundreds of these snails in them. There are so many that the substrate is constantly moving. I rarely feed anything in that tank. I will drop 1 slice of zucchini and maybe 2 algae wafers in there in a week. Considering that is consumed by a common pleco (~10") and 2 fully grown bristlenoses, I do not think I am over feeding. They just grow by magic! The ones in this tank do have horrible looking shells compared to the healthy brown shelled ones in my other tanks.


Apparently there is enough bioload or decaying plant matter in there for them to multiply. Their shells come out bad because they are eating their own shells to replenish calcium. Sooner or later your snail population will go down as they will die from calcium loss!


----------



## swissian (Aug 30, 2010)

diwu13 said:


> Apparently there is enough bioload or decaying plant matter in there for them to multiply. Their shells come out bad because they are eating their own shells to replenish calcium. Sooner or later your snail population will go down as they will die from calcium loss!


I wish! They have been this numerous for 3 or 4 years!


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

assassins will definitely eat MTS


----------



## HeathBar (Aug 28, 2007)

They look a little too small to be MTS, but if they are eating their shells to replenish calcium that could explain it. I know I have been overfeeding which is what caused the population to get this out of control. Hopefully with the help of my assassin snails and some changes to my feeding regime, their population will get down to a manageable level.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

I have never understood why people have such problems with snails I have pond, ramshorn, mts, and netrites in my tank and I love them all. They all contribute something to my little ecosystem. That being said if I had as many snails as the OP I would have to do something about it. I don't know how much you are feeding your shrimp but I drop in a algae wafer once or twice a week into a tank full of shrimp and that is probably overfeeding.


----------



## eeng168 (Apr 22, 2005)

My assasin snails doesnt even eat snails! I see them go right over them on the glass and one time, I saw a snail on its shell. :icon_eek:


----------



## ZID ZULANDER (Apr 15, 2008)

I would try getting some baby assassin snails from someone. They will eat the little snails. 

Also just because you have that many doesnt mean you are over feeding. Just means that there is something in the tank they like. Maybe algae if the light is on to long or if the water quality isnt the best and there are nitrates or phosphates in the water. Good luck


----------



## KarlF (Nov 2, 2016)

Woooo! I want to get some MTS! They have a lot of pro's. However if they do get out of control how many assassin snails should I get? I actually don't want them exterminated either. Is there a way to keep a balance between MTS and an assassin snail?

It would be a perfect ecosystem!

P.S> Or if the MTS population drop should I over feed?


----------

